# NC500 restriction N of Lochinver



## mikeroch (Oct 7, 2020)

*NC500 news* .... We live near the A837 / B869 junction, numb with boredom on Monday, decided, now that 'the Season' is in decline, to go and drive the B869 loop from Lochinver to Kylestrome (returning via the main roads), something we have not done since the inception of the NC500 in 2015. As we passed the turn to Achmelvich, just before Rhicarn, there was a Council crew installing roadside signs declaring / advising / demanding "No camper vans or caravans beyond this point". We pressed on along the narrow, twisting, blind and in places very tricky (even in an estate car) road encountering some traffic, including a couple of absolute behemoths of vans coming the other way. At the NE end especially, the twists and gradients are reckoned to be even more testing than those at Bealach na ba on Torridon ... so they had done well to navigate it at all. No signs as yet installed at the northern junction with the A894. The campground at Clachtoll will suffer a loss of income as the result of this restriction, but it should make the remaining traffic flow a bit better. The signs appear to be advisory rather than legally binding, so it'll be interesting to see if a) anyone takes the slightest notice or b) any action is taken against them if they do not. 


 click to enlarge


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes & no !
On our 1st trip (2014) we drove on the A837 to Lochinnver from  *Ardvreck Castle *and retraced our steps before heading North to Kylestrome.
We noticed the signs "banning Caravans" on the B869.
In 2017 going the other way round we turned onto the B869 following the "coastal Route". We have a coachbuilt at  6.5 m long
No particular problems not too steep or narrow.Wwe had aa minor delay somewhre after Clachhtoll a a lorry was "parked up in the road" delivering building materials to a house so maybe a 20 minute wait. maybe a further short delay a bit later.
BUT what else do you expect. Not a problem if you can drive and reverse.
However I am not surprised by increased warnings.
Perhaps a suitable width limit sign which would include and except for access exclusion.
Clearly the locals are on a  b road and should expect deliveries as normal.
As I say the road itselt was OK but given the time it took and no exceptional scenery (Hard Hat On)...I would give it a miss in a motorhome.
I am not averse to narrow roads but for some "once is enough" !


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 7, 2020)

Agree on your stance Re. the views off B869 ... there is one good viewpoint at Drumbeg across Eddrachillis Bay, but that aside, for mountain scenery taking the main road down to Loch Assynt is the better (and shorter) bet.  That loop, like Hillary v Everest, only gets done "Because it is there".


----------



## jann (Oct 7, 2020)

We drove that way last year. It is OK to drive so long as the oncoming traffic understand that they may have to give way or reverse a short distance! There seem to be a lot of drivers who are unused to  driving a large vehicle on single track roads, so it may be best avoided.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 7, 2020)

Quite frankly give me a single track road with sufficient passing places over a narrow two way road anytime. I look upon driving any road as a challenge that I tend to enjoy. Many a time I have told my wife to breath in on narrow two way roads, the Loch Lomond road  north of Tarbert comes to mind, not just because it’s narrow, but it’s also busy. Each to their own.


----------



## Tonybvi (Oct 7, 2020)

I drove that loop a couple of years back.  Before taking it I chanced upon a large council wagon with large trailer in tow and asked them if the road was ok for my van.  Their reply was that they use that road with lorry and trailer all the time and there would be no problems.  Indeed it was a lovely drive, care needed but absolutely no problems in an 8m van.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 7, 2020)

Agree Tony, it's perfectly drivable until vehicle numbers overwhelm the road's ability to handle it ... serious grief occurs in particular when a group of pals travelling in convoy meet a similar bunch coming the other way and have to work out how they are going to pass each other when the passing bay can only accommodate two vehicles max.  For pure entertainment it cannot be beaten!  Weight of traffic has to be balanced against size of road and the drivers need to understand driving style and etiquette necessaryfor a proper flow to happen... in 'normal' use / off-season, while there are occasional 'moments' which have to be handled carefully volume and capacity are well matched.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 7, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Quite frankly give me a single track road with sufficient passing places over a narrow two way road anytime. I look upon driving any road as a challenge that I tend to enjoy. Many a time I have told my wife to breath in on narrow two way roads, the Loch Lomond road  north of Tarbert comes to mind, not just because it’s narrow, but it’s also busy. Each to their own.


Agree I look to avoid the Loch Lomond road.
Some A roads in England have very narrow carriageways..Many drive too fast but even if you are "pootling" along and have a glancing collision with a vehicle coming the other way it would be nasty. The insurance battle over who was at fault is of course of no benrfit! Then again if you keep too far left you risk damage due to stone walls


----------



## Tookey (Oct 7, 2020)

Not going to help with community relations either;

My total length is 4.7m and no wider than an awful lot of vehicles on the road so there is no logical reason I should not drive it, so I will, some locals will say "look, there goes another bloody MH ignoring the signs" regardless that I am basically the same size as mwb panel van.

I think we are being stitched up again unless the OP didn't mention weight/size restrictions that are on the sign


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 7, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Not going to help with community relations either;
> 
> My total length is 4.7m and no wider than an awful lot of vehicles on the road so there is no logical reason I should not drive it, so I will, some locals will say "look, there goes another bloody MH ignoring the signs" regardless that I am basically the same size as mwb panel van.
> 
> I think we are being stitched up again unless the OP didn't mention weight/size restrictions that are on the sign


Do not worry.Guy..You will find some much more  "playful roads" on your Mongolian rally.
But as you say you would have no problems on the Lochinver route and no reason not to do it !


----------



## lthoel2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Me and my late husband went down that road back in 2018 In our motorhome. He pulled into a passing place to let a car go past us. The woman driving the car pulled along side us and she let rip with the foulest language telling us we shouldn’t be allowed on the road. While she was ranting she started to block the road nothing could move till she drove off. She said she was a local and was fed of of getting stuck behind vans. She may well have been local but she had a very strong southern accent.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 7, 2020)

*There is no excuse for that sort of rudeness* *Ithoel2* ... but folk who've lived here peacefully for many years and who regularly need the village for the Doc, optician etc have now started moving away in frustration because what should be a 10 minute trip now often takes them an hour.  Postman, Doctor on call, ambulance, school bus, courier vans, police, coastguard, fire engine ... folks 'on a mission' and up against a schedule, can often find themselves totally stymied.  It's not an excuse, but it's a valid reason to get wound-up.  I've lived here 16 years but hail originally from the cultural quarter of Dagenham... where people speak proper English wiv a proppa accent ... neverthess I'm adjusting, and actually said "Och!" in context the other day, but admit that I have some way to go before I could emulate Tony Hancock in 'The Blood Donor' when he speaks to Dr. McTavish as below:

_Tony: Ah, guid morning, It's a braw bricht moonlicht nicht the morning, mista, it’s a bonny wee lassie ye got there helping you, hoots mon…and och aye te ye the noo.
Doctor (Patrick Cargill with a 'plummy' educated English accent) Would you mind sitting down there, Mr Hancock.
Tony: Oh, I beg your pardon for lapsing into the vernacular but the young lady did say you were a Scottish gentleman.
Doctor: Yes, well we’re not all Rob Roys. _


----------



## colinm (Oct 7, 2020)

I can imagine that people who have moved to the area thinking they have left behind the traffic of more populated areas, are a tad miffed that it has caught up with them, but I'm afraid that's life. I do have more sympathy for those born and brought up in the area, but then it does need some tourism to keep the area viable to live in.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 7, 2020)

I think the true born and bred locals are happy to have the tourism and the chance of an income but the incomers who have moved there are a little less tolerant of the tourist spending some cash and bringing income into the area.


----------



## Martin P (Oct 7, 2020)

Went through a couple of weeks ago. A motorhome had broken down on a particularly narrow section.  We got through but if we had a couple of inches spare per side that would have been it.  We passed a lot of vans after that heading towards it. Now they may have all been very good at squeezing through a tiny gap but if not there was going to be an almighty snarl up. Perhaps this was the reason for the new signs


----------



## Wully (Oct 7, 2020)

Cal Your bang on wae that it’s the Glasgow and Edinburgh hooray Henry mob especially hyndland Jordan hill area get a few quid for there pile in Glasgow or Edinburgh retire young buy a cottage in the highlands then think they have some sort of entitlement like a laird or something.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 7, 2020)

Wully said:


> Cal Your bang on wae that it’s the Glasgow and Edinburgh hooray Henry mob especially hyndland Jordan hill area get a few quid for there pile in Glasgow or Edinburgh retire young buy a cottage in the highlands then think they have some sort of entitlement like a laird or something.


I was thinking more our friends from south of big H,s wall.


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 7, 2020)

Will have a look at the road in a few days time (been over this route many times in last 30 years) after finishing up here working in Kinlochbervie.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 8, 2020)

The NC500 is not going to go away ... the Genie is out of the bottle, its creation has brought significant benefits for a small proportion of the community, but there remains a grudging acceptance by the remainder (90+% indigenous Scots by the way) that it has changed their home-patch and its atmosphere once and for all. I hope that readers have noted that in none of my contributions to this thread have I expressed 'English Nimby Incomer' views but have simply reported matters as they are, firstly to make future motorhome visitors aware of potential issues on this stretch of the route and to point out that 'every silver lining (does indeed) have its cloud'.  NC500 has unfortunately become a victim of its own success, the roads that make up the route have always been there to be quietly enjoyed by adventurous travellers, turning them into ‘a challenge’ has added a competitive element with several undesirable outcomes.

I think I am done with this thread now that anti-English trolling has started, I doubt if Scots who go south of "big H,s wall" to live and work experience such antipathy?

  Lochinver church car park. 5 more vans out of shot in a secondary parking place.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 8, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> The NC500 is not going to go away ... the Genie is out of the bottle, its creation has brought significant benefits for a small proportion of the community, but there remains a grudging acceptance by the remainder (90+% indigenous Scots by the way) that it has changed their home-patch and its atmosphere once and for all. I hope that readers have noted that in none of my contributions to this thread have I expressed 'English Nimby Incomer' views but have simply reported matters as they are, firstly to make future motorhome visitors aware of potential issues on this stretch of the route and to point out that 'every silver lining (does indeed) have its cloud'.  NC500 has unfortunately become a victim of its own success, the roads that make up the route have always been there to be quietly enjoyed by adventurous travellers, turning them into ‘a challenge’ has added a competitive element with several undesirable outcomes.
> 
> I think I am done with this thread now that anti-English trolling has started, I doubt if Scots who go south of "big H,s wall" to live and work experience such antipathy?
> 
> View attachment 87738  Lochinver church car park. 5 more vans out of shot in a secondary parking place.



Mike first many thanks for your posts on here.
But what I find difficult to accept is that motorhomes are the main issue here.
I know three couples all friends who have done the NC500 but all in cars staying in hotels and B&Bs during their travels. They all report that the vast majority of vehicles that they encounter were cars not Motorhomes. I would be interested to find out what percentage of vehicles doing the NC500 are Motorhomes. Many use their cars then pitch tents also, it seems that many of the problems stem from campers who act poorly. I am not stating that all or even the majority of campers have behaved this way, but from what I am hearing some have.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 8, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I was thinking more our friends from south of big H,s wall.



In recent times I have found increasing antagonism towards those from England in Scotland,


----------



## jann (Oct 8, 2020)

A lot of hirevans head for NC500.A lot of the drivers aren't used to single track roads


----------



## sparrks (Oct 8, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> *NC500 news* .... We live near the A837 / B869 junction, numb with boredom on Monday, decided, now that 'the Season' is in decline, to go and drive the B869 loop from Lochinver to Kylestrome (returning via the main roads), something we have not done since the inception of the NC500 in 2015. As we passed the turn to Achmelvich, just before Rhicarn, there was a Council crew installing roadside signs declaring / advising / demanding "No camper vans or caravans beyond this point". We pressed on along the narrow, twisting, blind and in places very tricky (even in an estate car) road encountering some traffic, including a couple of absolute behemoths of vans coming the other way. At the NE end especially, the twists and gradients are reckoned to be even more testing than those at Bealach na ba on Torridon ... so they had done well to navigate it at all. No signs as yet installed at the northern junction with the A894. The campground at Clachtoll will suffer a loss of income as the result of this restriction, but it should make the remaining traffic flow a bit better. The signs appear to be advisory rather than legally binding, so it'll be interesting to see if a) anyone takes the slightest notice or b) any action is taken against them if they do not.
> 
> View attachment 87708 click to enlarge


Brings back memories from about 4-5 years ago driving anti clockwise (Westwards next to Clashnessie Bay) in very heavy rain turning a sharp left bend and meeting the local bus with a lorry behind it - no option but to reverse back around the blind corner and try and find a suitable passing place. I was extremely glad I was only driving a short wheelbase Relay van although it had no windows and had to rely solely on my two mirrors.


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 9, 2020)

Really quite frustrated at people who say the nc500 is too busy, it certainly is......
But if you drive a few miles off the route you are likely to be on your own, especially if you can be bothered to read a map and can drive a sensible vehicle on single track roads.
This was taken at first light this morning about a mile off the route, with the first snow of the year on foinaven. Admittedly this one needs 4wd but most dont.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 9, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> Really quite frustrated at people who say the nc500 is too busy, it certainly is......
> But if you drive a few miles off the route you are likely to be on your own, especially if you can be bothered to read a map and can drive a sensible vehicle on single track roads.
> This was taken at first light this morning about a mile off the route, with the first snow of the year on foinaven. Admittedly this one needs 4wd but most dont.
> View attachment 87764



I agree. The NC500 is just a name and a clever marketing ploy.

I wouldn't even consider going to Scotland and using a route made up by somebody else. I just go to Scotland.


----------



## Wully (Oct 9, 2020)

2cv said:


> In recent times I have found increasing antagonism towards those from England in Scotland,



Bill is that you just noticing


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 9, 2020)

i know there is a tendency to blame covid for everything but on our recent trip the % of hire vans on the road was really high , there were two on a parking place we used at glencoe £1,080 & £1,100 for a week , as it happens both of these guys were experienced lorry drivers but when my brother in law a consultant neurologist hired one the biggest thing he had driven previously was a range rover took it back after 3 days he’d already pranged it twice !


----------



## 2cv (Oct 9, 2020)

Wully said:


> Bill is that you just noticing



Sadly not, it is basically racism as occasionally demonstrated even in here.


----------



## Wully (Oct 9, 2020)

Bill most of my good friends are English and I find that hard to swallow there’s maybe an odd joke or a bit of banter it goes both ways how many times on here have we heard kilt and haggis jibes but I’ve not witnessed anything close to racism it’s the make fun of your neighbours thing same the world over  like America and Canada Australia and New Zealand and the poor Irish get it from everybody.I don’t take it too seriously. People up north are getting pissed of not just with the English motorhome but all motorhomers . I personally go out of my way to make people welcome in my country especially English people as if found the same when I’m travelling in England.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 9, 2020)

Wully said:


> Bill most of my good friends are English and I find that hard to swallow there’s maybe an odd joke or a bit of banter it goes both ways how many times on here have we heard kilt and haggis jibes but I’ve not witnessed anything close to racism it’s the make fun of your neighbours thing same the world over  like America and Canada Australia and New Zealand and the poor Irish get it from everybody.I don’t take it too seriously. People up north are getting pissed of not just with the English motorhome but all motorhomers . I personally go out of my way to make people welcome in my country especially English people as if found the same when I’m travelling in England.



Exactly Wully.
I have never experienced any anti Scottish sentiment south of the border.
And to be honest I sometimes wonder why with all of the calls for independence up here.
When I meet anyone up here from Europe or other parts of the UK I always try to be helpful if they need help.
As for the Irish getting it from all sides, nothing beats Irish hospitality even Scottish hospitality.
Try standing with a map in O'Connell street and you will be inundated with folk asking can they help you.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 9, 2020)

Wully said:


> Bill most of my good friends are English and I find that hard to swallow there’s maybe an odd joke or a bit of banter it goes both ways how many times on here have we heard kilt and haggis jibes but I’ve not witnessed anything close to racism it’s the make fun of your neighbours thing same the world over  like America and Canada Australia and New Zealand and the poor Irish get it from everybody.I don’t take it too seriously. People up north are getting pissed of not just with the English motorhome but all motorhomers . I personally go out of my way to make people welcome in my country especially English people as if found the same when I’m travelling in England.


I think you’ll find 2CV I’d referring to me because of my Big Hs wall comment. I’m not anti English and certainly not racist. I merely stated that the born and bred locals are happy to see the tourists and take advantage of the money they spend. There are a lot of English people who have retired to the highlands because of the tranquility and lifestyle and feel their peace has been shattered by the influx of tourism off the back of the NC500.


----------



## Wully (Oct 9, 2020)

Bill nae tearing down rabbie burns statues in the name of (ELM) English life’s matter.  see you tomorrow we’ll discuss this over a dram on zoom


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 9, 2020)

To be honest it’s sad that we are even discussing this matter.
Obviously in any rural location you will have people with different needs, outlook, and at different times in their lives. Someone running a business that really only functions during the summer months will welcome visitors spending money in their villages. But those who have retired will have a different view and outlook. I don’t mind this it’s human nature. But what I don’t like is how we are singled out for special comment within the media, and treatment by some local councils. If we are regarded as a problem then there lies the problem. Attitudes towards us have to change, and some of us have to learn how to behave better.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 9, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I think you’ll find 2CV I’d referring to me because of my Big Hs wall comment. I’m not anti English and certainly not racist. I merely stated that the born and bred locals are happy to see the tourists and take advantage of the money they spend. There are a lot of English people who have retired to the highlands because of the tranquility and lifestyle and feel their peace has been shattered by the influx of tourism off the back of the NC500.



OK, I accept your point.


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 9, 2020)

I


Fisherman said:


> Quite frankly give me a single track road with sufficient passing places over a narrow two way road anytime. I look upon driving any road as a challenge that I tend to enjoy. Many a time I have told my wife to breath in on narrow two way roads, the Loch Lomond road  north of Tarbert comes to mind, not just because it’s narrow, but it’s also busy. Each to their own.


I’ll second that, single roads every time, no sharp intake of breath every time mirrors Come into contact range.


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve been that way before and never encountered any problems, everyone was friendly and always waved when you showed you were happy to give way or let them pass and get about their business. I’ll be there again next week and still don’t expect to. If a bin wagon, fish or forestry truck, or Tesco delivery van can get by then so can I. I’ll give way to vehicles but not to prejudice or discrimination.


----------



## witzend (Oct 10, 2020)

> The mercury plunged to –0.1C in Dalwhinnie, Scotland, overnight,


Snow in parts as well should start thinning out soon
https://uk.yahoo.com/news/uk-weather-forecast-temperatures-drop-102515596.html


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 10, 2020)

Looking south to Altnaharra there’s snow on Klibreck now.


----------



## Timberjack69 (Oct 11, 2020)

My wife and I spent 5 months touring the UK in our new 7.3m motorhome, trying to stay away from the motorways, and after coming from new Zealand I was staggered a the lack of spending on improving secondary roads. I was surprised to see that the roads were so needlessly narrow in this day and age. The single lane roads on the NC500 were a revelatation. Considering it is a main road around the north west of Scotland it should at least be a good width, 2 lane road virtually everywhere. It surprises me that people just accept so many of these narrow main roads. I managed 2 mirror collisions in our time there and spent much of my time holding my breath passing oncoming vehicles. Scotland is an amazing place it is a pity not to invest in better roads.
Happy travels


----------



## CWH (Oct 11, 2020)

Aw I love single track roads @Timberjack69 , I like pulling over at passing places - they give me time to breathe deep and have a look around, always something new to see even on our loop road and the road into the village (which is about 11 miles single track and 2 miles two-lane)


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 11, 2020)

I wouldnt want the roads any other way...


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 11, 2020)

*UPDATE:  *  The signs prohibiting northward passage of campervans and caravans beyond the Achmelvich turn have been *removed *after the campsite owners at Clachtoll pointed out that they were installed unilaterally without discussions or any notice to affected parties.  It does not mean that the issue has entirely gone away, but it's been placed on the back burner pending consultations.

*UPDATE TO THE UPDATE: * Was down in Lochinver yesterday and it looks like work is actually underway on creating the recently-mooted Cassette loo disposal facility adjacent to the Leisure centre.  Many big yellow machines and a thundering great hole being dug.  I've also read elsewhere of plans for more re-watering and parking 'Aires' in the planning.  It could be that at last Highland Council have woken up to the fact that motorcaravans (sometimes referred to as 'campervans' by the ignorant !!) are here to stay and if they want the place to remain civilised, must be properly accommodated and catered for.


----------



## dhall26 (Oct 11, 2020)

Just a small point. In law there is no such thing as a 'Campervan' My V5c says 'Motorcaravan'


----------



## colinm (Oct 11, 2020)

Timberjack69 said:


> I was surprised to see that the roads were so needlessly narrow in this day and age. The single lane roads on the NC500 were a revelatation. Considering it is a main road around the north west of Scotland it should at least be a good width, 2 lane road virtually everywhere. It surprises me that people just accept so many of these narrow main roads.



I would say, until 10 years ago the single track roads where perfectly adequate for the area, in fact I would say they where welcomed as they put off the 'hordes' from travelling there. Then someone dreamed up NC500 and 'wrecked' the area for summertime visitors who enjoy quiet traffic free roads.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 11, 2020)

Only my own selfish view, but a lot of remote Scotland's charm has always been narrow, winding roads with little traffic.

I have always holidayed there in preference to travelling abroad and absolutely love the highlands and islands. Hopefully the winter will see off the masses but we will see. Winter has always been my favourite time to visit.

As I say selfish, but I really wish the NC500 had never been thought of!


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 11, 2020)

As a "B Road" it is declared suitable for "vehicles" indeed large trucks and the like are necessary for the locals who live there.
(eg building materials)
Surely any prohibition is purely advisory. I do support the banning of towed caravans. (But that may not be legal ?)
It would be interesting to see if a large "Permanent Caravan" would be able to be transported to a location.
I am thinking the sort that normally come with an escort on a low loader or similar and may well have sought and been granted permision.
Recovery of a large motorhome (breakdown) may well prove difficult but as it is a "proper road" I do not see how it could be refused !

Yes on this and similar roads the problem is simply too many too often. But as we have seen recently "irresponsible and illegal" car parking was happening everywhere " I read of no plans to ban cars !!!.
As has been reported small convoys of even small cars caused problems. This would affect many areas.
Tourist coaches ply the "Mountain road to Aberystwyth"  and the "Ring of Kerry" 
The do sensibly follow a voluntary one-way code !


----------



## jann (Oct 11, 2020)

Single track roads can be relaxing, just keep your eye on the mirror and be ready to pull into a passing place.The top main road has good ahead vision in most places so you can plan ahead to move over. I think the main problem is that people have never driven these types of roads and do not understand the etiteque of single track driving.


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 11, 2020)

The year before the NC500 was advertised I towed my 7.2m caravan with a long wheelbase Shogun, round most of the NC500.  Clacktoll is a lovely spot and it was no trouble to get in by the Southern road. I had a look at the Northern route in the Shogun and would def not use that road in anything big.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 11, 2020)

I worked for Viridor who collected the waste glass from all the bootle banks in the highlands. The driver had no problem accessing places like Clachtoll and Lochinver in his 44ton artic.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 11, 2020)

I should like to see him try it these days during normal working hours May to September.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 11, 2020)

It’s a 32ton 8 wheeler that does the route now and he’s round once a week. Achiltibui, Applecross every where you see bottle banks in the highlands they are emptied with a 32 ton 8 wheeler with a hiab on it.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 12, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> I should like to see him try it these days during normal working hours May to September.


I can assure you the bottle banks are emptied on a weekly basis. Give Ross a wave if you see him.


----------



## Deleted member 53172 (Oct 12, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> *NC500 news* .... We live near the A837 / B869 junction, numb with boredom on Monday, decided, now that 'the Season' is in decline, to go and drive the B869 loop from Lochinver to Kylestrome (returning via the main roads), something we have not done since the inception of the NC500 in 2015. As we passed the turn to Achmelvich, just before Rhicarn, there was a Council crew installing roadside signs declaring / advising / demanding "No camper vans or caravans beyond this point". We pressed on along the narrow, twisting, blind and in places very tricky (even in an estate car) road encountering some traffic, including a couple of absolute behemoths of vans coming the other way. At the NE end especially, the twists and gradients are reckoned to be even more testing than those at Bealach na ba on Torridon ... so they had done well to navigate it at all. No signs as yet installed at the northern junction with the A894. The campground at Clachtoll will suffer a loss of income as the result of this restriction, but it should make the remaining traffic flow a bit better. The signs appear to be advisory rather than legally binding, so it'll be interesting to see if a) anyone takes the slightest notice or b) any action is taken against them if they do not.
> 
> View attachment 87708 click to enlarge


I'd agree that the anti-clockwise route via Nedd and Clachtoll to Lochinver is near impassible with a large camper or caravan especially in bad weather, and so should be subject to restriction. But it's strange how the bus and the bin lorry still manage to negotiate the clockwise route, being twice as long as a campervan.
Still more restrictions from the highland council in their crusade against campervans, but that's their new normal. And let's face it, the Scots are not the most tolerant of people when it comes to foreigners !!
Freedom ! er not


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ha ha - we saw that lorry about 3 weeks ago when we were at Port a Bhaigh. We walked to Achiltibuie and actually saw him loading up. I thought 'poor sod' trying to make his way back to the A835.

When we left Port a Bhaigh (incredibly busy) on our way home via Edinburgh we decided to avoid the A835 (the natural and quickest route south) and go cross country via Ledmore on A837 Bonar Bridge with small divert to Lairg for fuel and to see Falls of Shin and watch the salmon. I was amazed how quiet the road was. Only 2 cars passed me (I pulled over) and we saw no more than 4 coming towards us - all between Ledmore and Rosehill - approx 18 miles. The road is 99% single track and a very pretty alternative. We ended up stopping at Dornoch caravan and camping where there was loads of space and right close to the beach.

We've been holidaying in Scotland since 2011 normally early/mid May and then again mid/late September of which the last 6 years have been in our VW T5. I can honestly say never in all that time has there been any animosity or ill feeling towards us and we've always felt welcome, getting on really well with locals so I'm not sure why others have had the opposite. We're even considering moving up there when we retire and joining in with local communities.


----------



## G and T (Oct 13, 2020)

I met up with a friend whose daughter is a local Councillor for the Highlands and she had much to tell me about the behaviour of a great number of motorists using not only the NC500 but the Highlands in general, off road parking up farm tracks, sheep folds, cycle tracks, historic footpaths, blocking peoples drives, human waste, vermin, unsociable behaviour, drugs and alcohol. Needless to say things are being reviewed. What changes are made to the route, including facilities on the route will be interesting to see. 

I have to say over the last 25 years we have used this route many times, and years before with my parents. I would say for the first 20 of those years driving the route now known as the NC500 it was a delight to drive around no matter which direction but now we avoid it other than in the middle of winter when we might spend a few days away from home, this year we will give it a miss  

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Its not the road thats the problem, its either the vehicle or the inexperienced driver, or both.
However the weather is turning, with thick snow on the northern summits last week, so icy road patches arent far away.
Went over the Drumbeg road yesterday end to end, fantastic road.
Plenty of passing places, you would only ever have to reverse a 100 yards at most, but maybe thats too hard for some!!
Lochinver was heaving with big and small m/homes, but we parked up overnight on a tiny back road with no one else anywhere around.
Sadly the pie shop in lochinver was shut...


----------



## Deneb (Oct 13, 2020)

Drove that route from north to south a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely stunning. I can't remember the exact weight now, but I believe there were signs at the northern end banning vehicles over 24.5 tonnes, so if the authorities think anything below that is manageable, why attempt to ban or discourage motorhomes?

Perhaps by placing advisory signs at the southern end, they are attempting to persuade motorhomes to travel clockwise only?

I have a Ducato PVC, so no issues at all with navigating my own vehicle. We met several motorhomes, a 7.5 tonne truck and a 16 tonne truck travelling in the opposite direction, all negotiated without any dramas. The only issue was a man in a Fiat 500 who had just passed a passing place by a car's length when we met on what for me was a steep downhill gradient, so there was no-way I was attempting to reverse a fully laden 3.5 ton van uphill. I don't think he had ever had to reverse before in his life, the time and trouble that it took him


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 14, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> *NC500 news* .... We live near the A837 / B869 junction, numb with boredom on Monday, decided, now that 'the Season' is in decline, to go and drive the B869 loop from Lochinver to Kylestrome (returning via the main roads), something we have not done since the inception of the NC500 in 2015. As we passed the turn to Achmelvich, just before Rhicarn, there was a Council crew installing roadside signs declaring / advising / demanding "No camper vans or caravans beyond this point". We pressed on along the narrow, twisting, blind and in places very tricky (even in an estate car) road encountering some traffic, including a couple of absolute behemoths of vans coming the other way. At the NE end especially, the twists and gradients are reckoned to be even more testing than those at Bealach na ba on Torridon ... so they had done well to navigate it at all. No signs as yet installed at the northern junction with the A894. The campground at Clachtoll will suffer a loss of income as the result of this restriction, but it should make the remaining traffic flow a bit better. The signs appear to be advisory rather than legally binding, so it'll be interesting to see if a) anyone takes the slightest notice or b) any action is taken against them if they do not.
> 
> View attachment 87708 click to enlarge


Came through today, no signs that we could see, lots of vans passing both ways, no real problems experienced.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 15, 2020)

This may be of interest.
Sorry about the rain but that is Scotland


----------



## caledonia (Oct 16, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> I should like to see him try it these days during normal working hours May to September.


There’s a picture of Ross near Durness.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 18, 2020)

Excellent vid Jagmanx... it should be compulsory viewing for all NC500 aspirants.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks Mike.
Video a bit challenging as the dashcam relies too much on the light from the sky.
Thus can be a bit dark.
My video creation app is OK and allows changing the exposure within clips.
If a clip is too varied just split it up and apply differing exposure changes to each clip.
"Stitching them together" being part of the video app.
As you will have seen we had "Genuine Scottish Summer Weather"
Earlier in the toor we had great weather in the Glenshee area


----------



## janj (Oct 18, 2020)

jann said:


> Single track roads can be relaxing, just keep your eye on the mirror and be ready to pull into a passing place.The top main road has good ahead vision in most places so you can plan ahead to move over. I think the main problem is that people have never driven these types of roads and do not understand the etiteque of single track driving.


It is the same here in Wales, inexperienced drivers who have never used narrow roads or driven a large vehicle. They seem to think if there is no white line it is a one way road(their way!) 
And in my opinion, there should be a driving test for larger motorhomes


----------

